# Reformed Orthodoxy and Philosophy, 1625â€“1750 - Gisbertus Voetius, Petrus van Mastricht, and Anthon



## crhoades (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.brill.nl/default.aspx?partid=73&mcid=3&pid=26219


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 16, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.brill.nl/default.aspx?partid=73&mcid=3&pid=26219



For one volume â‚¬ 119.00 !!!!!!!!!!


----------

